

How we improved performance on Google Code - bootload
http://google-code-updates.blogspot.com/2008/03/how-we-improved-performance-on-google.html

======
konsl
These are some pretty basic improvements; this is a more complete list:

<http://developer.yahoo.com/performance/rules.html>

You can also use the YSlow plugin to rate your pages based on the 13
suggestions, etc

